# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Si te shprehemi

## ajzberg

Kete teme po e hap per te diskutuar problemet e gjuhesore qe kane te bejne me dialektet,per kete po sjell nje shembull te thjeshte.
Si do te kishte kuptim per ju shprehja
KAM DALE apo JAM DALE.
Shembull 
1-Sot kam dale te ble dicka.
2-Sot jam dale te ble dicka.

----------


## kryenece

> Kete teme po e hap per te diskutuar problemet e gjuhesore qe kane te bejne me dialektet,per kete po sjell nje shembull te thjeshte.
> Si do te kishte kuptim per ju shprehja
> KAM DALE apo JAM DALE.
> Shembull 
> 1-Sot kam dale te ble dicka.
> 2-Sot jam dale te ble dicka.


Per mua ka kuptim shprehja e pare: "kam dale te blej dicka".

----------


## kleadoni

> Kete teme po e hap per te diskutuar problemet e gjuhesore qe kane te bejne me dialektet,per kete po sjell nje shembull te thjeshte.
> Si do te kishte kuptim per ju shprehja
> KAM DALE apo JAM DALE.
> Shembull 
> 1-Sot kam dale te ble dicka.
> 2-Sot jam dale te ble dicka.


Absolutisht "kam"! Jane qe te dyja folje ndihmese por kuptimi i tyre nuk eshte i njejte. 
Ne shembullin ne fjale -kam dale te blej dicka.  Ndersa me foljen jam mund te thuhet : jam duke dale te blej dicka. 
Dmth, kam perdoret per nje veprim qe eshte kryer (kam dale), nderkohe qe folja jam per nje veprim qe do kryhet se shpejti.

----------


## Dolce_Angelo

> Kete teme po e hap per te diskutuar problemet e gjuhesore qe kane te bejne me dialektet,per kete po sjell nje shembull te thjeshte.
> Si do te kishte kuptim per ju shprehja
> KAM DALE apo JAM DALE.
> Shembull 
> 1-Sot kam dale te ble dicka.
> 2-Sot jam dale te ble dicka.


*Perderisa folja eshte BLE* *asnjera ska kuptim , e me pa qen folja BLEJ*  *vlen opsioni i pare* 

*Sot kam dale te blej dicka* *Po me siguri eshte gabim drejtshkrimi.*

----------


## symphony

> Kete teme po e hap per te diskutuar problemet e gjuhesore qe kane te bejne me dialektet,per kete po sjell nje shembull te thjeshte.
> Si do te kishte kuptim per ju shprehja
> KAM DALE apo JAM DALE.
> Shembull 
> 1-Sot kam dale te ble dicka.
> 2-Sot jam dale te ble dicka.


Në radhë të parë, folja *dalë* duhet shkruar dhe poashtu theksuar *dalur*, pa e përgjysmuar.
Si shembull do të marr disa folje, të cilat na e mundësojnë të njohim edhe vendin e duhur të foljeve ndihmëse *kam* dhe *jam*;

Kam dalur, kam marrur, jam hedhur, kam mbledhur, jam hypur, jam lindur, etj

...

----------


## gloreta

> Në radhë të parë, folja *dalë* duhet shkruar dhe poashtu theksuar *dalur*, pa e përgjysmuar.
> Si shembull do të marr disa folje, të cilat na e mundësojnë të njohim edhe vendin e duhur të foljeve ndihmëse *kam* dhe *jam*;
> 
> *Kam dalur, kam marrur, jam hedhur, kam mbledhur, jam hypur, jam lindur,* etj
> 
> ...



Sorry per nderhyrjen,  :shkelje syri: 

Kam dale, kam marre, kam hipur.  ( vetem nje here ok)  :shkelje syri: 
Dola, mora, hipa.....

----------


## Vesel Hysa

> Në radhë të parë, folja *dalë* duhet shkruar dhe poashtu theksuar *dalur*, pa e përgjysmuar.
> Si shembull do të marr disa folje, të cilat na e mundësojnë të njohim edhe vendin e duhur të foljeve ndihmëse *kam* dhe *jam*;
> 
> Kam dalur, kam marrur, jam hedhur, kam mbledhur, jam hypur, jam lindur, etj
> 
> ...



Folja DAL, DOLA, DALË zgjedhohet si vijon (MËNYRA DËFTORE): dal, del, del; dalim, dilni, dalin ( e tashme) ; jam duke dalë, je duke dalë, është duke dalë; jemi duke dalë, jeni duke dalë, janë duke dalë( e tashme e caktuar); kam dalë, ke dalë, ka dalë; kemi dalë, keni dalë, kanë dalë (e kryer); dilja, dilje, dilte; dilnim, dilnit, dilnin (e pakryer); isha duke dalë, ishe duke dalë, ishte duke dalë; ishim duke dalë, ishit duke dalë, ishin duke dalë ( e pakryer e caktuar); dola, dole, doli; dolëm, dolët, dolën (e kryer e thjeshtë) etj. S'po vazhdojmë më tutje pasi këto kohë janë më "problematike". Kjo folje në kohët e përbëra zgjedhohet me foljen ndihmëse KAM. P.sh. : kam dalë, ke dalë, ka dalë etj.
Kjo është norma e regjistrit STANDARD. 
Në dialekte, nëndialekte e të folme të ndryshme, në ligjërimin bisedor haset edhe kështu: jam(jum, ja) dalë; jemi(jimi) dalë, jeni(jini, ini) dalë...etj.

Foljet supletive(ato që e ndryshojnë zanoren e rrënjës kur zgjedhohen), të cilat në vetën e parë njëjës mbarojnë me -l, -ll, -rr në trajtat e tyre të pjesores nuk marrin formantin -ur. P.sh. : vjel, vola, vjelë( jo vjelur); sjell, solla, sjellë (jo sjellur); 
tjerr, tora, tjerrë(jo tjerrur).

----------


## Endless

me shume kuptim do kishte 'jam duke dal jashte'- kete shprehje mund ta perdoresh ne dy situata te ndryshme 1. ne rast se je duke dal jashte per te pire ndonje birre a ku di une. dhe 2. ne rast se je duke dhj.ere, po vetem se do t'ja transmetosh ne menyre me delikate mesazhin se ca je duke bere ne ato momente qe je duke fol me te ne tel.  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Robbery

> me shume kuptim do kishte 'jam duke dal jashte'- kete shprehje mund ta perdoresh ne dy situata te ndryshme 1. ne rast se je duke dal jashte per te pire ndonje birre a ku di une. dhe 2. ne rast se je duke dhj.ere, po vetem se do t'ja transmetosh ne menyre me delikate mesazhin se ca je duke bere ne ato momente qe je duke fol me te ne tel.



Ti po qe mer vesh nga gramatika...  :xx:  :Mos:  gramatika...

----------


## Endless

> Ti po qe mer vesh nga gramatika...  gramatika...


po bereqaves ka dhe me keq lol

----------


## symphony

> Folja DAL, DOLA, DALË zgjedhohet si vijon (MËNYRA DËFTORE): dal, del, del; dalim, dilni, dalin ( e tashme) ; jam duke dalë, je duke dalë, është duke dalë; jemi duke dalë, jeni duke dalë, janë duke dalë( e tashme e caktuar); kam dalë, ke dalë, ka dalë; kemi dalë, keni dalë, kanë dalë (e kryer); dilja, dilje, dilte; dilnim, dilnit, dilnin (e pakryer); isha duke dalë, ishe duke dalë, ishte duke dalë; ishim duke dalë, ishit duke dalë, ishin duke dalë ( e pakryer e caktuar); dola, dole, doli; dolëm, dolët, dolën (e kryer e thjeshtë) etj. S'po vazhdojmë më tutje pasi këto kohë janë më "problematike". Kjo folje në kohët e përbëra zgjedhohet me foljen ndihmëse KAM. P.sh. : kam dalë, ke dalë, ka dalë etj.
> Kjo është norma e regjistrit STANDARD. 
> Në dialekte, nëndialekte e të folme të ndryshme, në ligjërimin bisedor haset edhe kështu: jam(jum, ja) dalë; jemi(jimi) dalë, jeni(jini, ini) dalë...etj.
> 
> Foljet supletive(ato që e ndryshojnë zanoren e rrënjës kur zgjedhohen), të cilat në vetën e parë njëjës mbarojnë me -l, -ll, -rr në trajtat e tyre të pjesores nuk marrin formantin -ur. P.sh. : vjel, vola, vjelë( jo vjelur); sjell, solla, sjellë (jo sjellur); 
> tjerr, tora, tjerrë(jo tjerrur).


Në rregull sa i përket kohëve të tjera, por nuk e kuptoj dot pse përgjatë zgjedhimit me foljen ndihmëse *kam* ju   e përgjysmoni foljen *dalur* more Vesel i nderuar?

Unë u rrita duke *mbjellur* speca dhe patate , punëtore e zellshme me mëngët *përvjelur*.

Sidoqoftë, fshat e zanat, qytet e adet - themi ne.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## symphony

> Sorry per nderhyrjen, 
> 
> Kam dale, kam marre, kam hipur.  ( vetem nje here ok) 
> Dola, mora, hipa.....


Nuk jam këtu për t`ua mbushur mendjen se ju mendjen e kishit të mbushur  :syte zemra: 
Por do të doja të di mendimin tuaj se çfarë trajte merrë  folja *lind*, duke u zgjedhuar përmes foljes ndihmëse *kam* / *jam*...

----------


## symphony

Meqënëse kam pak kohë të lirë, mendova ta shfrytëzoj këtu. 
Po ju sjell disa shembuj konkret dhe ju do më tregoni se si duken nëse ia këpusim -ur:

Kam *ardhë* që në mëngjes por ti nuk ishe.

I ka *këputë* karajfilat më të bukur për t`ia dhuruar të dashurës.

Ka *sjellë* me vete edhe një libër.

I kanë *ulë* kokat  dhe aspak s`u ndihet zëri.

Mbolla, kam *mbjellë* edhe do të bjellë deri në frymën time të fundit.


Sinqerisht, më duket sikur shkrova/fola në dialektin e gegërishtes.

Ps. shpeshherë iu them të afërmve, kur të shkruani sms në celular, shkruani gegërisht, në këtë rast kurseni shkronjat, ndërkohë i kurseni lekët.  :buzeqeshje: 

Tung.

----------


## Vesel Hysa

> me shume kuptim do kishte 'jam duke dal jashte'- kete shprehje mund ta perdoresh ne dy situata te ndryshme 1. ne rast se je duke dal jashte per te pire ndonje birre a ku di une. dhe 2. ne rast se je duke dhj.ere, po vetem se do t'ja transmetosh ne menyre me delikate mesazhin se ca je duke bere ne ato momente qe je duke fol me te ne tel.


*Missi margaritas ante porcos!*

----------


## Vesel Hysa

> Në rregull sa i përket kohëve të tjera, por nuk e kuptoj dot pse përgjatë zgjedhimit me foljen ndihmëse *kam* ju   e përgjysmoni foljen *dalur* more Vesel i nderuar?
> 
> Unë u rrita duke *mbjellur* speca dhe patate , punëtore e zellshme me mëngët *përvjelur*.
> 
> Sidoqoftë, fshat e zanat, qytet e adet - themi ne.


As s'e kam "përgjysmuar" unë, SinFoni, as s'e ke "plotësuar" ti. Kështu na dikton e obligon të gjithëve norma gjuhësore, nëse duam ta zbatojmë, ashtu siç bëjnë e veprojnë kombet e qytetëruara. Na duhet pak më shumë zell t'i "përvjelim" mëngët për të "mbjellë" përfundimisht në mendësinë tonë nevojën e përdorimit të regjistrit standard e për ta shmangur anarkinë ...

----------


## gloreta

> Nuk jam këtu për t`ua mbushur mendjen se ju mendjen e kishit të mbushur 
> Por do të doja të di mendimin tuaj se çfarë trajte merrë  folja *lind*, duke u zgjedhuar përmes foljes ndihmëse *kam* / *jam*...



E dashur, Sinfoni,  une nuk e kam shkruar per te te mbushur mendjen ty, une vetem sa e kam shprehur, me gjuhen qe kemi ne nga Shqiperia e jugut. 
Per kete eshte dhe titulli i temes "Si te shprehemi". :buzeqeshje: 

Ju nga Maqedonia shprehuni si te doni, secili shprehet si t'i pelqeje, mjafton te ndihet mire ne menyren e tij kur shprehet!!.
Nuk eshte e thene qe te gjithe te shprehen njelloj, secili ka mesuar kete ose ate dialekt. Me e mira eshe qe kuptohemi midis nesh!!. :Lulja3: 

Me shume respekt!

----------


## Endless

> *Missi margaritas ante porcos!*


Ma ke stai dicento, aoo?




stronzo lol

----------


## Endless

> E dashur, Sinfoni,  une nuk e kam shkruar per te te mbushur mendjen ty, une vetem sa e kam shprehur, me gjuhen qe kemi ne nga Shqiperia e jugut. 
> Per kete eshte dhe titulli i temes "Si te shprehemi".
> 
> Ju nga Maqedonia shprehuni si te doni, secili shprehet si t'i pelqeje, mjafton te ndihet mire ne menyren e tij kur shprehet!!.
> Nuk eshte e thene qe te gjithe te shprehen njelloj, secili ka mesuar kete ose ate dialekt. Me e mira eshe qe kuptohemi midis nesh!!.
> 
> Me shume respekt!


E dashur? Lol

----------


## -BATO-

> Në rregull sa i përket kohëve të tjera, por nuk e kuptoj dot pse përgjatë zgjedhimit me foljen ndihmëse *kam* ju   e përgjysmoni foljen *dalur* more Vesel i nderuar?


Veseli e ka shpjeguar, po ti nuk paske kuptuar gjë dhe vazhdon të pyesësh si shkruhet folja lind. 

Foljet që mbarojnë me *l*, *ll* dhe *rr*, (dal, vjel, sjell, marr etj), të cilat kur zgjedhohen, ndryshojnë rrënjën (dal-dola, vjel-vola, sjell-solla, marr-mora), në pjesore dalin me *ë* (kam dalë, kam vjelë, kam sjellë, kam marrë). 

Kjo rregullë nuk vlen për foljet që nuk ndryshojnë rrënjën kur zgjedhohen (ul-ula, shpall-shpalla, mbyll-mbylla etj.). Në pjesore këto dalin me *ur* (kam ulur, kam shpallur, kam mbyllur).    

Ti pyete si shkruhet folja lind. Kjo folje nuk mbaron me* l*, *ll* ose* rr* dhe nuk ndryshon rrënjën kur zgjedhohet, kështu që shkruhet *lindur*.




> Unë u rrita duke *mbjellur* speca dhe patate , punëtore e zellshme me mëngët *përvjelur*.


Shkruhet: U rrita duke mbjellë speca me mëngët përvjelë.

----------


## BOKE

Si duhet "Kjo rregulle" apo "Ky rregull"?

----------

